

Intelligence Chief Blasts NSA Document Leaks - mjfern
http://www.nytimes.com/aponline/2013/06/06/us/politics/ap-us-nsa-phone-records-dni.htm

======
toll
Broken link?

~~~
akurtzhs
Looks like it was an AP dispatch, so it's available by the same name
elsewhere, such as [http://abcnews.go.com/Politics/wireStory/intelligence-
chief-...](http://abcnews.go.com/Politics/wireStory/intelligence-chief-blasts-
nsa-document-leaks-19344515)

